# Can Deval Patrick and Parole Board be sued?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I know that the President enjoys the executive priviledge of not being sued. That being said, does the Governor have the same protection?

Wouburn Police will burry one of their own this Friday because Patrick apointed Parole Board found it fitting to release a convicted felon serving three consecutive life terms. Think about this a bit, it could have been any of us. It could have been a civilian, it could have even been your wife or your mother.

Why shouldn't they be sued? Weather it is by the family, or by a Class Action, a message needs to be brought across loud and clear. We don't put dangerous scum away for life just so some bleeding heart douche deems it fit to release them back in to the wild.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It would nice to see these assholes held publicly accountable. If enough of us make our grievances public, use the media, and identify and have these people held responsible. Even if we can't get them incarcarated or fined, let them be banished from their job, hold their heads in shame, be shuned by friends and neighbors. If they decide to eat a bullet, all the better.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

Anyone know the names of the people on the board who let that piece of shit walk ? We need to go on a Jihad against those fuckers who are responsible for this; That fucking scumbag asswipe Deval also.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> Anyone know the names of the people on the board who let that piece of shit walk ? We need to go on a Jihad against those fuckers who are responsible for this; That fucking scumbag asswipe Deval also.


http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...lcontent&f=pb_parole_board_members&csid=Eeops


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The short answer is no.

As for the long answer, here's my best shot at it. 

Believe it or not, the general rule in most states is by default the government is actually immune from all lawsuits unless there is a statute or case that carves out an exception, to which there are many. I'm not sure where MA stands in this spectrum.

And since Douche-val and the Parole Board were acting in their official capacity, good luck suing them as individuals. 

Further, to sucessfully sue, you have the issues here of "standing", meaning who has the right to sue for wrongful death--that would be likely only be the officer's family.

You also need to show that the Gov/Parole Board were "proximate cause" of the officer's death. Proximate cause is complicated, but basically means that such as the risk of the parolee shooting a cop must have been forseeable and that the death of Officer Maguire in particular (as opposed to any other cop or citizen) must have been within the scope of this risk. Finally, criminal or intentional act occuring by a third party to cause harm almost always violates proximate cause. For example, if an arsonist intentionally sets a natural gas leak on fire an it burns down the house, good luck suing the gas company unless there's a statute that says otherwise. Here in this case, the intentional and criminal act of the parolee's murdering of the officer will likely supercede the negligence of the Governor or the Parole Board. 

I suppose an argument could be made that a parolee is in the custody of the state, but that's a stretch at best.

The conventional legal wisdom would probably say the answer is to sue with your vote. Certainly doesn't seem sufficient in this instance.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You can file a suit against anymore, but the people in Ma that decide on those suits are liberal asswipe Judges that would dismiss it faster than Duval can hang new drapes in his orifice...I mean office.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Hell, Deval probably *slept better because of it*. Show me ONE thing the man has ever done that would indicate he doesn't loathe cops.


FIFY.

Lest we forget, the majority of the feeble-minded fucks that we live amongst gave us their token of appreciation with another 4 years of the piece of puke....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I would say so, in federal court, they can clearly show that this guy was a menace to society and was so violent that he belonged only in prison, yet they released him and a police officer was murdered by this thug. I heard of stories before where state parole boards were sued.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

j809 said:


> I heard of stories before where state parole boards were sued.


The thing is, were they sued _sucessfully--_or was the case bounce out of court for legal reasons like the ones above?

Here's an article from Seattle where the mother of a murder victim sued the parole board for releasing her daughter's killer. Note that about halfway down the page, they note that the only way the suit would be sucessful is if certain procedures were violated, not simply that just let the guy out on parole to begin with.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah, that i don't know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

The police associations need to run commercials about what happened and list the names/faces of the parole board. Shame them if possible. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

I watched a clip of shitbag Cinelli's parole hearing and could clearly hear one parole member state to him that he is a "very, very, very high risk". I would think with this recordered hearing, that an attorney for a wrongful death civil suit could establish a case that the Parole Board were clearly uncertain that Cinelli was rehabilitated and never should have been granted release.

Parole Board Video Shows ?Deeply Sorry? Career Criminal CBS Boston - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and Boston's Best


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

All of the Board Members voted unaniumously and congratulated him for "turning his life around". Only non-violent criminals who maybe stole a state pen or something should be paroled. 

He serving three concurrent life sentences for multiple violent offenses... WTF... over... They should put a moratorium on paroling prisioners and they should all resign.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I'd like them to post up the name, address and yearly income for each and every parole board member. :stomp:


Good luck with that.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> I'd like them to post up the name, address and yearly income for each and every parole board member. :stomp:


Your tax dollars at work: 2009 State Employee Payroll - Boston Herald.com

Chairman Mark Conrad - $ 120,000 per year

Thomas Merrigan - $88,891.00 per year

Candace Kochin - $88,891.00 per year

Pamela Lombardi - $81,901.90 per year

Leticia Munoz - $89,250.00 per year

Roger Michel - $94,468.60 per year (at his previous state job)

Cesar Archilla - 81,901.00 per year

What a bargain !


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Here's an article from Seattle where the mother of a murder victim sued the parole board for releasing her daughter's killer. Note that about halfway down the page, they note that the only way the suit would be sucessful is if certain procedures were violated, not simply that just let the guy out on parole to begin with.


 Forgot to post the link...sorry...story is about 14 years old.

Business | State Guilty, Too? -- Slain Teen's Mother Sues Parole Board | Seattle Times Newspaper

---------- Post added at 02:45 ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 ----------

The bottom line is that this scumbag should never have been eligible for a parole _hearing _with three life sentences, nevermind later released by the board.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

mtc said:


> How many killers has this Parole Board set loose on us?


I know of one previous murderer who was recently released in 2006 who went on to kill a store clerk on Center Street in Jamaica Plain last February. Shot the poor guy, recent immigrant from Nepal, for being too slow.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The thing is, were they sued _sucessfully--_or was the case bounce out of court for legal reasons like the ones above?
> 
> Here's an article from Seattle where the mother of a murder victim sued the parole board for releasing her daughter's killer. Note that about halfway down the page, they note that the only way the suit would be sucessful is if certain procedures were violated, not simply that just let the guy out on parole to begin with.


They did fail to make the proper notifications to the DA's office, which allowed for an uncontested hearing. I don't know if this would be enough of a procedural violation, but it would certainly be worth a try. These people don't care that a good man was murdered because he was protecting the citizens who pay their (the parole board's and deval's) salaries. They don't care that Christmas will never be the same for his family or that his family will burry their loved one on New Year's Eve day instead of planning their New Year celebrations. They don't care that one day there will be grandchildren will never know him. And, they most certainly don't care that his family will live every day of the rest of their lives with the memory 12/26/10. The only thing that might make them appreciate the consequences of their incompetence and their actions is to hit them in the wallets and hit them hard. If they are successfully sued, they should be held personally responsible for payment and not have the state pay for them. They may have been acting in their official capacity, but they were negligent (and to me it seems willfully so) in carrying out their official duties. Nothing will ever bring Officer Maguire back to his family, but a financial hit to each member of the parole board and deval might make each of them suffer a little.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Lifers gain parole at faster rate*

The rate at which the state parole board doled out "get out of jail free" passes to lifers skyrocketed by 50 percent last year - a shocking spike that enraged state legislators who proposed tough new laws after the tragic shooting death of a Woburn cop.

Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s seven-member parole board sprang 35 out of 88 convicts serving life sentences in 2009, or 40 percent, a Herald review found. By comparison, the board paroled just 29 out of 108 lifers, or 27 percent, the year before.

"This is beyond outrageous. It se ems to be a systemic recipe for tragedy and something's got to change," said state Sen. Bruce Tarr (R-Gloucester).

Lifers gain parole at faster rate - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So let me just see if I get this straight... 

Someone earns imprisonment for life in the most liberal state in the union. That by itself dictates that whatever crime they were convicted of, must be especially egregious. The parole board decides that it's a "good idea" to grant them their freedom again, after they've continually demonstrated that they fully deserve to be incarcerated for the remainder of their life due to their repeated detrimental nature to society. 

The crime rate increases, and line of duty deaths have increased by 37% from last year. We haven't added any additional police officers, only watched attrition continue year after year and see no replacement for the staff that's lost. 

Yet the state somehow manages to decide that we should release violent criminals from our jails, while we are completely understaffed for law enforcement - the preventative measure that would assist in maintaining a peaceful society with the albeit unnecessary release of these felons. If anyone on the planet can make any reasonable sense of this practice, please forward the response in my direction, otherwise it's like we're in a perpetual episode of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Document shows prosecutors urged Parole Board to keep Cinelli behind bars*

In a three-page letter, Middlesex prosecutors both summarized the criminal history of Dominic Cinelli and forcefully urged the state Parole Board to keep Cinelli behind bars.

The letter was sent to the board in 2005 and apparently had its desired effect -- the board refused to parole Cinelli, who was serving three concurrent life terms for a series of armed robberies.

But three years later, Cinelli returned to the parole board - and was freed from prison on a 6-0 vote, a decision that resulted in the death last weekend of a veteran Woburn police officer.

Document shows prosecutors urged Parole Board to keep Cinelli behind bars


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If we had an attorney general with some balls, we might find out if 
it can be done.
Also a class action civil suit by everyone that is affected by the officers 
death.
This would be a good case for the Harvard Law School team or any other
law school with the balls to go after them. But with all of the liberals in
MA we know it will never happen.

(Maybe we should get Officer Obie 59 on the case)


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Retired investigator remembers Cinelli as 'bad, bad news'*

He recalls the slick, red-dyed hair, the New York Yankees shirt, even the smirk on Dominic Cinelli's face the last time he was arrested. Nate Lincoff, a retired investigator with the Suffolk County sheriff's department, knew the Cinelli who shot a security guard, robbed jewelry stores with a gun, and escaped from prison, and he never thought he could be rehabilitated.

He also never thought he would be let out of prison.

"He was bad, bad news," said Lincoff, who directed the criminal investigation division for the sheriff's office in 1986, the last time Cinelli escaped and was sent back to prison.

Retired investigator remembers Cinelli as 'bad, bad news'


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

263FPD said:


> We don't put dangerous scum away for life just so some bleeding heart douche deems it fit to release them back in to the wild.


Sure we do. Every day bro, every day...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Parole Board's decision baffles ex-member*

A former Parole Board member blasted his ex-colleagues yesterday for their deadly decision to spring a career felon who allegedly gunned down a dedicated Woburn cop.

"All I can say is, I wouldn't have voted for him," Bob Murphy, a retired state trooper and former Parole Board member, said of Dominic Cinelli.

Murphy, who also worked in the state prison system for 17 years, said he knew of Cinelli's long rap sheet and is dumbfounded by the board's decision to set him free.

Parole Board's decision baffles ex-member - BostonHerald.com


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Mark Conrad was Deval's driver during his Campaign. Look at his picture on the Parole Web-site he just looks like a liberal asshole. This guy was more feel good politician then a police officer probably. 

Does the Parole Board have to all vote to release someone in MA? For some reason the links on the Parole Board web-site are mysteriously broken.

On a side note is interesting the Parole Officers are armed and Probation Officers aren't.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Under fire, Probation chief quits*

*Scandal sinks John J. O'Brien*

*By Dave Wedge and Marie Szaniszlo
*Saturday, January 1, 2011









Photo by Herald file 
Massachusetts Probation Commissioner John J. O'Brien has resigned

Embattled Probation Commissioner John J. O'Brien jumped before he was pushed, stepping down at the eleventh hour to avoid a hearing next week his attorney says would have left him fighting a losing battle.
In a two-page statement announcing the resignation, O'Brien's attorney, Paul Flavin, said his client "categorically denies any participation in any fraud or corruption."
"Numerous individuals from every branch of government involved in the investigation make, receive and take into consideration recommendations," Flavin said. "The singling out of Commissioner O'Brien is a travesty."

Full Story:
Under fire, Probation chief quits - BostonHerald.com

*John J. O'Brien's resignation letter*

COMMISSIONER JOHN J. O'BRIEN DECEMBER 31, 2010 First, Commissioner O'Brien


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*'78 slay victim's kin slam panel*

The tragic chain of events surrounding Woburn police officer John "Jack" Maguire's murder struck an all-too-familiar chord with Don Shapiro, who tried but failed to stop the Massachusetts Parole Board from freeing a man convicted of killing his father-in-law during an armed holdup in the Blizzard of '78.

Within two months of his 2009 parole, killer Gerald Hill was charged with committing an armed robbery.

"It was like deja vu," Shapiro said about the news last week that a violent criminal free on parole had killed Maguire in a robbery attempt.

'78 slay victim's kin slam panel - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr Shapiro, lessons learned is nonexistant in Bay State politics. To paraphrase, Those who care less about history will continue to repeat its mistakes. Our pols seem to do it on purpose. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Mr Shapiro, lessons learned is nonexistant in Bay State politics. To paraphrase, Those who care less about history will continue to repeat its mistakes. Our pols seem to do it on purpose.


Isn't the definition of insanity to do the same thing over and over again and yet expect different results?

"THIS time he really is reformed and will change his evil ways!"


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Robert DeLeo eyes law to restrict parole board releases*

A fiery House Speaker Robert DeLeo today sharply questioned the parole board's decision to release a career con who allegedly gunned down a veteran Woburn cop - and said he's exploring legislation to block parole for those with multiple life sentences.

"Right now we have a police officer who got brutally murdered. We all saw the film and the family and the heartache they're going through right now. We have a gentleman with three life sentences who committed this atrocity, and I want to know why," DeLeo told reporters this afternoon. "I just quite don't understand that, and one of the things that I want to find out is how that could happen."

Robert DeLeo eyes law to restrict parole board releases - BostonHerald.com


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Apparently, no one bought deval a dictionary for Christmas. Here's a hint genius, people whose conduct conforms to a high standard of propriety and correct behavior usually don't end up with 3 life sentences and people with 3 life sentences don't deserve a courteous greeting. Dumbass can't even use small words in their proper context. I'd ask which part of the definition he thinks applies to that piece of shit, but he'd probably try to answer and I'd just get even more pissed off.



> Definition of _GENTLEMAN_
> 1_a_ *:* a man of noble or gentle birth _b_ *:* a man belonging to the landed gentry _c __(1)_ *:* a man who combines gentle birth or rank with chivalrous qualities _(2)_ *:* a man whose conduct conforms to a high standard of propriety or correct behavior _d __(1)_ *:* a man of independent means who does not engage in any occupation or profession for gain _(2)_ *:* a man who does not engage in a menial occupation or in manual labor for gain
> 
> 2*:* valet -often used in the phrase _gentleman's gentleman_
> ...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Gov. Deval Patrick: Don't rush to judgment in Woburn officer John Maguire's death*

BOSTON - Gov. Deval Patrick says he's waiting for a report from his public safety undersecretary before passing judgment on the state's decision to parole a career criminal police say shot and killed a veteran Woburn officer.
*Patrick said Monday that he hadn't watched a tape of 57-year-old Dominic Cinelli's 2008 parole board hearing* and warned against a rush to recriminate. He said the focus should be on Officer John Maguire's grieving family.
Moments later, House Speaker Robert DeLeo told reporters his initial reaction would be to ban parole for anyone serving multiple life sentences.
The statements were the first public comments by the top Beacon Hill officials on the decision to parole Cinelli despite his long criminal history, including an armed robbery during which a guard was wounded.
Patrick said he was "honestly upset" by what happened, but was waiting for a report from John Grossman, his Undersecretary for the Executive Office of Public Safety and Security, on the decision to parole Cinelli before jumping to conclusions.
"I think the thing for me that gets lost in this, and I was thinking about it at the funeral last week, is that we jump immediately to the recriminations and we forget that there's a human tragedy and a family that has been upended," Patrick said.
The governor said he hadn't read up on Cinelli's history.
"I want to wait for the review and then review what they show me thoroughly and take whatever action is necessary," he said.
Prosecutors said Cinelli had a lengthy criminal background, including a 1985 heist at a downtown Boston jewelry store during which a security guard was shot and wounded.
In 1986, Cinelli was sentenced to life in prison in Suffolk County and later received two concurrent life sentences for crimes committed in Middlesex County.
In 2008, the parole board voted unanimously to release Cinelli after he testified that he had overcome drug addiction and turned his life around, and expressed his remorse about his crimes.
DeLeo said he wanted answers.
"One of the things that I want really want to find out is how that could happen, that a person with three life sentences could be let out on parole," DeLeo said. "When I read three life sentences, that just grabbed me. I said, 'Why are we even having this discussion?'"
DeLeo said he also was bothered that the Middlesex district attorney's office wasn't notified about the 2008 hearing.
"If you're on a parole board, wouldn't that sort of like be one of the first questions you have? Someone to represent the victim in this case?" he said.
DeLeo said he expects lawmakers to debate possible legislative action as a result of the shooting and that his "gut reaction" would be to prohibit parole for anyone convicted of more than one life sentence.
According to police, Maguire was one of several officers who responded to 911 calls about a robbery at the Kohl's jewelry counter Dec. 26 in the middle of a snowstorm pummeling the Northeast. Police said Maguire was chasing two suspects on foot when the gunfire started. Maguire was hit four times and was pronounced dead at a hospital.
Police said Cinelli fired the fatal shots.
Police arrested two other men, 19-year-old Scott Hanwright and 51-year-old Kevin Dingwell, both of Wakefield. Hanwright was charged with first-degree murder and Dingwell was charged with being an accessory after the fact. Both have pleaded not guilty.
Republicans say they'll push for a law designed to ensure maximum prison terms for dangerous repeat offenders.
The bill is named in memory of Melissa Gosule, a 27-year-old teacher who was raped and stabbed on July 11, 1999, by motorist Michael Gentile.
Gentile had been convicted of 27 crimes - including robbery and breaking and entering - but had served a total of just two years when he killed Gosule. He's now serving a life sentence.
The bill was filed by Middlesex District Attorney Gerry Leone and Republican state Rep. Brad Hill from Ipswich.
Hill is planning a Tuesday news conference with Gosule's father, Les Gosule, to push for passage of the bill, which has yet to be released from the Judiciary Committee.
The Legislature starts its new session on Wednesday when members are sworn in.
Gov. Deval Patrick: Don't rush to judgment in Woburn officer John Maguire's death | masslive.com

Do you recall how quickly he stuck his nose into the Cambridge arrest of gHates and to use his own words, "jumped immediately to the recriminations" of Officer Crowley? And yet, he hasn't even personally looked into the *murder of a police officer* who was essentially killed by his own hand. Can't be bothered with that when you're trying to destroy the country under the direction of the head screwball... 
Deville, like all libs, likes to bury his head in the sand refusing to admit that his actions, or those of his cronies, caused severe harm. This will not blow over, screwball, it's high time you face the music!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> I'll say it again...Deval Hates Cops.


He hates them to death.....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Parole Board chairman offers sympathy to slain Woburn officer's family*

NATICK -- Parole Board Chairman Mark D. Conrad today offered his sympathy to the family of Woburn Police Officer John Maguire, who was shot to death by a career criminal who was released from prison by a 6-0 vote of the board last year.

Conrad spoke at the board's headquarters in Natick here today as public hearings were about to be held for a number of convicted murderers or people serving life terms.

Parole Board chairman offers sympathy to slain Woburn officer's family

---------- Post added at 14:30 ---------- Previous post was at 14:28 ----------

GFYS Conrad. What kind of cop was this guy anyway?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Parole Board chairman offers sympathy to slain Woburn officer's family*



cc3915 said:


> ---------- Post added at 14:30 ---------- Previous post was at 14:28 ----------
> 
> GFYS Conrad. What kind of cop was this guy anyway?


I know I'm not part of the brotherhood, but it's fair to say that he betrayed every police officer in the commonwealth by letting Cinelli walk out of prison. Mark Conrad and the rest of the parole board were manipulated by a career felon and a Northeastern grad student at the hearing.

The reason "Judas" Conrad doesn't have an official statement is because the legal office for the Commonwealth is scrambling around drafting the statement for him to read.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Parole Board chairman offers sympathy to slain Woburn officer's family*



cc3915 said:


> GFYS Conrad. What kind of cop was this guy anyway?


The following BS job description, implies that he was NOT the kind who worked the streets dealing with the Cenelli's of the world.

Nexus Alliance



> Today he has focused his career on improving the lives of citizens by protecting the public while also promoting responsible offender reintegration. As part of his activities in the community, Mark will teach a graduate class on Rehabilitation and Integration as an adjunct professor at Boston University (BU) in the fall, and is the Commissioner of the Interstate Commission for Adult Offender Supervision, which has sole authority for regulating the transfer of adult probation and parole supervision across state boundaries, including all 50 states, the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands.


*Epic Fail!*



> Mark holds a Master's degree from Boston University and a Bachelor's degree from Curry College, both in Criminal Justice.


Most of us are better educated and we're merely glorified refuse technicians. Based on his age, i'll bet he attended Curry back when it was acceptable to turn in papers written in pencil wrought with errors. He's clearly a hack blazing along on his NAACP associations.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Melissa's Bill - Bill H1448*

This bill is ten years in the making, why is this so hard to get passed?

Related Links:
Bill Text - H1448

The Capitol View: Hill Fighting to Strengthen Melissa's Bill

MELISSA?S BILL: Lock up repeat offenders for good, family pleads - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger

HOUSE DOCKET, NO. 1355 FILED ON: 1/12/2009
HOUSE No. 1448



> The Commonwealth of Massachusetts ​
> *_______________*​ PRESENTED BY:​ *Bradley H. Jones, Jr.*​ *_______________*​ _To the Honorable Senate and House of _ _Representatives of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts in General_
> _Court assembled:_
> The undersigned legislators and/or citizens respectfully petition for the passage of the accompanying bill:
> ...



​


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Melissa's Bill - Bill H1448*



Gil said:


> This bill is ten years in the making, why is this so hard to get passed?


Because a huge percentage of the MA Legislature is made up of criminal defense lawyers, and they don't want to use their part-time job to make their real job any more difficult than need be.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Melissa's Bill - Bill H1448*



Delta784 said:


> Because a huge percentage of the MA Legislature is made up of criminal defense lawyers, and they don't want to use their part-time job to make their real job any more difficult than need be.


 And because it looked like all the sponsors listed have an "R" after their name.


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

I didnt read every post but they could sue the comonwealth for a wrongful death suit. If I am not mistaken the family of the slain young husband and wife in Washington state that was killed a couple years ago by a parole from Mass, I think the family is sueing Mass.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> I'll say it again...Deval Hates Cops.


Eh, we hate him too.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deval Patrick battles back*

By Hillary Chabot
A testy Gov. Deval Patrick took a sharp tone in defending the embattled Parole Board yesterday, brushing off suggestions he's been tone-deaf to outcries over the panel's decision to set free a triple-lifer who allegedly went on to kill a Woburn cop.
"Wait a second - you're missing the point," said a bristling Patrick when asked why he stayed silent about the board's decision to release ex-con Dominic Cinelli, 57, accused of murdering Woburn patrolman and father of three John "Jack" Maguire, 60, last week.
"I'm the first one who said, 'How did this happen?'" he said.


62 Comments

Video

Poll


Sheepish board resumes hearings 
*Gelzinis:* Family's anguish reveals crime's true legacy
*Fitzgerald:* Patrick's chance to get it all right 
Who's who on the state Parole Board
Deval writes off ex-aide, says Rubin's 'on his own'
*More On:*


+ Deval Patrick
+ Parole Board
+ Scott Brown


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Deval Patrick angry ?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tKt4KTfppA"]YouTube - Banana in the tailpipe[/nomedia]


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> No, *we were*.
> 
> Liar.


It's not even worth calling him out on stuff anymore. He has no shame and now he doesn't have to answer to anyone.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> Patrick also called Melissa's Bill - legislation offered by House GOP members yesterday that would expand the state's habitual offender statute and impose a "three strikes" rule for repeat offenders - a "really good idea."


He wouldn't have said it two weeks ago.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He will only think it's a "really good idea" until the sheeple forget. Then, he either won't give a rat's ass about it or he will be worried that it punishes "gentlemen" who "deserve" a second (42nd) chance.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Deval went up a bunch of notches on my "list".


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

sgthoskins said:


> Deval went up a bunch of notches on my "list".


Is that like the list in the movie "_Billy Madison_" that Steve Buscemi had? I bet you have your own lipstick too...


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Is that like the list in the movie "_Billy Madison_" that Steve Buscemi had? I bet you have your own lipstick too...


That's my business...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Lifer Benjamin LaGuer: Cop's 'blood' on panel*

Anger at the Parole Board's release of alleged cop-killer Dominic Cinelli has come from police, prosecutors, lawmakers and crime victims, and now one of the state's most infamous lifers - Benjamin LaGuer - is blasting the panel for its "arbitrary" decision that cost Woburn officer John "Jack" Maguire his life.

"The blood of Officer Maguire is now on the hands, faces and hearts of each member of the Parole Board," LaGuer wrote in a letter this week to the board and Gov. *Deval Patrick*. "I cannot help but to call attention to the arbitrary nature of how the board operates."

LaGuer's letter, obtained by the Herald, is a formal appeal to the board, which denied the convicted rapist parole in April and ordered that his case not come up again for five years. LaGuer called that move "a glaring political act," saying his release would have given opponents ammunition to portray Patrick -a past supporter of LaGuer - as soft on crime.

Lifer Benjamin LaGuer: Cop's "blood" on panel - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

What I can't believe is that that rag the Herald printed anything written by that piece of sh*t La Guer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

That Northeastern student and her professor should be sued as well. It pissed me off hearing her coach him on the audio. Another young, up and coming moonbat from Northeastern. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

"And all I did is rape some woman. My penis is this big by the way."
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> That Northeastern student and her professor should be sued as well. It pissed me off hearing her coach him on the audio. Another young, up and coming moonbat from Northeastern.
> 
> .


She has a bright future working for the ACLU defending pedophiles and Aryan Brotherhood members.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"Your honors, I only raped _one _woman...and she was asking for it!"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> "Your honors, I only raped _one _woman...and she was asking for it!"


"Oh and by the way, don't I look like Deval?"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nope, black Pee-Wee Herman.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Killjoy said:


>


"Did I ever tell you guys how I tossed TWO salads at the same time? Like THIS"


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

5-0 said:


> "Did I ever tell you guys how I tossed TWO salads at the same time? Like THIS"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Parole Board Shake Up: 5 Resign, Executive Director Fired*

BOSTON (CBS/AP) - There has been a major shakeup at the state parole board.
five board members resigned.
The announcements came after a review of the entire board was ordered after Dominic Cinelli, a parolee released from a triple life sentence, fatally shot Woburn police officer John Maguire following a robbery on Dec. 26. Cinelli was also killed.
The five board members who resigned were on the board when Cincelli was paroled in 2008.
Only two board members remain at this point. One of them, Cesar Archilla, has been named acting board chairman.

Parole Board Shake Up: 5 Resign, Executive Director Fired CBS Boston - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and Boston's Best


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

A good start but a little too late.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Well that's good start...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

They didn't resign willingly...it was resign or else.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What really kills me is that one of the board members is a retrired Milton cop, or so I hear. It's not like he did not vote in favor, because by all accounts the desision was unanimous. Hope he can look at himself in the mirror after this


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Former Milton cop goes to Parole, something tells me wasn't that much of a cop.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> Former Milton cop goes to Parole, something tells me wasn't that much of a cop.


And something tells me that he got the Parole gig by washing the balls of a certain, prominent Milton resident. Hmmmm, I wonder who that could be?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yep!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sooooooooo, what do you think the Governor will give him/them as a consolation prize?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Secretary of Public Safety? :teeth_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> Secretary of Public Safety? :teeth_smile:


Sounds reasonable


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BIG IRISH said:


> Middlesex Sheriff!!


Bahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

Ummmmm, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Benjamin LaGuer gets hearing, wants Deval Patrick on stand

]







By Dave Wedge
Friday, September 9, 2011









Photo by Nancy Lane 
BENJAMIN LaGUER

Convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer is due in a Worcester court today as he pushes to put the governor and other state officials on the stand to explain why DNA tests in his decades-old case were never reviewed.
"The first witness will be *Deval Patrick*," LaGuer said yesterday from the North Central Correctional Institution in Gardner.
At this afternoon's hearing in Worcester Superior Court, LaGuer's attorneys were expected to argue he should get a new trial due to what they say was botched DNA testing. The victim of the brutal 1983 Leominster rape died in 1999.

Benjamin LaGuer gets hearing, wants Deval Patrick on stand - BostonHerald.com


----------

